# Arbeiten mit vbKey



## GabiDorner (27. August 2004)

Hallo an alle,
ich habe noch nie mit VBA gearbeitet und keine große Zeit, mich einzuarbeiten (habe nur wenige Wochen Praktikum), und habe folgendes Problem:

in Access in einem leeren Eingabeformular soll beim Abschließen einer Eingaben mit "Enter" ein bestimmtes Macro aufgerufen werden. 

Ist sicher nur eine Mini-Prozedur, aber ich krieg's nicht hin. Kann mir jemand helfen?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus
Gabi D.


----------



## Kriskra (27. August 2004)

Aber gerne doch 

Setzte erstmal die Form1 eigentschaft "KeyPreview" auf True.

Dann klicke doppelt auf die Form, wähle oben wo "Load" steht "Key Down" aus. Dann gib ein:

If KeyCode = vbKeyReturn Then
'hier kommt rein was passieren soll
End If

Das wars auch schon, hofffe ich konnte dir helfen

Mfg
Kriskra


----------

